# Travelshare



## basl99 (May 27, 2017)

i am an owner with 25,000 pts/year making me a silver member. worldmark keep trying to push me to 35k and pushing their gold status
what is your take on this?


----------



## sue1947 (May 27, 2017)

Travelshare is all smoke and mirrors, especially at your level.  Buy resale and ignore the sales people.   Resale costs for the extra 10K credits will save you over $25000 and what exactly do you get for that?  Access to Club Pass and 'free' internet? 
The 'free' internet access is paid via your TS dues; I pay $50/year without TS.  Club Pass provides access to Wyndham resorts, but the inflated credit cost can make them much cheaper to do a standard exchange; or go with Interval to exchange more cheaply and into higher quality.  And for the extra $25K you saved, you can rent from a Wyndham owner a whole lot of weeks.  
Note that the parking pass isn't really needed so just walk away with your keys and stay away from the sales desk.  Also note that Wyndham has an F rating from the BBB due to lies from their sales staff.  

Sue


----------



## basl99 (May 27, 2017)

ty - i really feel i as being pressurred 
your advice is golden


----------



## uscav8r (May 27, 2017)

For future reference this a topic better left to the WorldMark sub-forum below this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basl99 (May 27, 2017)

where is that? sorry - new to this board


----------



## uscav8r (May 27, 2017)

It's usually listed at the top by the forum stickies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basl99 (May 27, 2017)

TY


----------

